# Springfield Lake Report-12-28-16



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Fished 2pm to 5pm, was going to go to Old State but decided to stop here. Had to jump onto the ice, but once I got out it was 3". Fished outside weeds and lily pad area of the main parking lot, caught 28 gills and 4 perch. A couple of decent gills. Here is some pics;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nicely done! I'm glad someone got out there today! Thanks for the report and nice pics!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Bobber, do you know if North is safe?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

No. I haven't been over there since Monday but I'd imagine if you could find a spot to get on there around the handicap wall would be fishable ice once you got out.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just checked north off the handicap on my way home from work. Its no good shore ice is bad I broke through the first 8feet before it held my weight. I didn't venture any further since I was without my spud I and I didn't want to go swimming with my precious nils!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

U got put on Springfield today?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I was there yesterday. thanks Bob for checking, I wanted to get on North but looks like maybe this weekend?


----------

